# remove gas tank?



## HennerSchroder (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi everyone
I've run into a somewhat unique problem: while refilling my sears 2007 26 HP 48" lawn tractor, the cap for my 5 gal gas can slipped and fell INTO the gas tank of the tractor. Talk about a hole in one!!
How the heck do I get it out without dismantling the whole machine?
BTW I did try to run it with the gas can cap in the gas tank and sure enough within a short while it died...
thanks for any suggestions

Henner


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

Feel around with a coat hanger, nudge it to where you can see it and lift it out with two thin dowels like chop sticks?

Good luck!


----------



## fixou812 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sharpen a rod or screwdriver Real sharp and spear it


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

A long tweezer, or long needle nose pliers, or an oversized hemostat any of these should be able to grab an edge, without damaging your cap or tank, this is assuming you have a plastic cap, if it metal a magnetic pick up tool will do the job


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If its like mine once it gets past the filler neck you cant see any further in the tank. You could try raising the front to see if it will move toward the filler neck?


----------

